# Modulacion y Desmodulacion Digital



## Sfinge (Jul 19, 2008)

Viendo la necesidad de crear el tema ya que me han pedido en el colegio que hable sobre modulacion FSK y tratando de buscar información sobre esto aqui en el foro y no encontrar, asi que quisiera llamar a todos aquellos que saben acerca del tema que puedan poner su conocimiento para saber un poco mas de la modulacion digital y de igual forma a todos aquellos que tengan dudas sobre esto que tambien puedan hacerlo en este tema ya que no encontre ningun tema en el que se aborde o hable sobre modulacion digital. Yo voy a dejar por el momento algunos links que contienen alguna información sobre modulacion FSK luego voy a colocar el trabajo que yo mismo edite sobre modulacion digital y un poco sobre television Digital terrestre TDT. 

Espero que puedan escribir mucho conocimiento en este Tema. 
Saludos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/FSK
http://www.textoscientificos.com/redes/modulacion/FSK
http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/MODULACION-DIGITAL-FSK-PSK-QAM.php
http://html.rincondelvago.com/modulacion_4.html
http://iie.fing.edu.uy/ense/asign/dsp/proyectos/1999/fsk/Inicio.htm


----------

